# DVDfilme unter Linux anschauen



## ByeBye 46085 (13. Mai 2004)

hallo, 

ich würde gerne Dvds unter Linux abspielen. Leider geht das mit dem mplayer in meinem Fall gmplayer nicht. Der richtige Codec fehlt. Mandrake schreib in der Paketinformation man könne diesen im Internet finden.

Habe schon ewigs gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. 

danke

chief


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (13. Mai 2004)

Hi chiefwiegam,

mplayer benutzt libdvdread und libdvdcss um die DVDs zu entschlüsseln und abzuspielen. Du brauchst diese beiden Bibliotheken um DVDs abspielen zu können. Das gilt übrigens für jedes Programm unter Linux, dass DVDs abspielen will. 

Mehr Informationen findest du hier.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## a_scheib (13. Mai 2004)

*DVD unter Linux*

Hier ist ein guter Link für fertige Xine  SuSE Packete

http://packman.links2linux.de/index.php4?action=cat&cat=1

Grüße
Alexander


----------



## plonk (14. Mai 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der beste DVD-Player für Linux der Ogle .
Der ist der einzige, der 'out of the box' DVD-Menues unterstützt. Außerdem findest Du auf der Website alle Pakete, die Du zum DVD schauen benötigst.

Gruss 
plonk


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (17. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von plonk _
> *Der ist der einzige, der 'out of the box' DVD-Menues unterstützt.*



Falsch. Es gibt noch einige andere die DVD-Menüs unterstützen. Zum Beispiel VLC.


----------

